# Chat Room Hit & Run



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

To those of you who were on the Chat tonight as well as the "behind the scenes" conversation - I didnt intend to disappear. Sorry. I got an unexpected call from my new counterpart in HongKong. I'm in the process of transitioning 8 years of corporate knowledge to him, as well as many active projects requiring his immediate attention.... as he is assuming my responsibilities for all of AsiaPacific. Sorry - all you could know was that I disappeared. I didn't even have a chance to wish you all a wonderful Rally. Have a great weekend and we'll talk when you get back. I want to hear all the stories and  get a full review of the Birch Beer. Have Fun. Geeez - this place is gonna be quiet....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> To those of you who were on the Chat tonight as well as the "behind the scenes" conversation - I didnt intend to disappear. Sorry. I got an unexpected call from my new counterpart in HongKong. I'm in the process of transitioning 8 years of corporate knowledge to him, as well as many active projects requiring his immediate attention.... as he is assuming my responsibilities for all of AsiaPacific. Sorry - all you could know was that I disappeared. I didn't even have a chance to wish you all a wonderful Rally. Have a great weekend and we'll talk when you get back. I want to hear all the stories and  get a full review of the Birch Beer. Have Fun. Geeez - this place is gonna be quiet....


I was not there tonight but if I had It would not have bothered me. When I come into the caat room I'm use to people leaving in fact I cleard out 8 guys in just a minute or so.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

No Bill it was just that time when you poppped in they were getting ready to leave anyway

No problem Wolfie
Hope you got it all translated
Thanks we'll try to have a good time

Don


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh no Wolfie, you're not being outsourced are you?









8 years of info is a lot to transition. That would take me at least 20 minutes.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Geeez - this place is gonna be quiet....


Not if HootBob and Oregon_Camper have anything to say about it!








Oh... wait a minute... They are both heading out of town this weekend too!
I guess it's up to us, Wolfie!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I guess it's up to us, Wolfie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a heavy burden, Doug, but I think we can do it - for them - for the team







Besides, that would have the wholly uncalculated benefit of getting me that much closer to #10.....


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Judi,
It might be just you and I tonight. I'm hoping they all got there safe and sound. I wished them all a safe trip before I left last night. I know they all know in your heart you would have said the same. Hope to see you later tonight.

Darlene


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

z-family said:


> Hey whata bout me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry man, I forgot you were going to be home too. See ya later!
D


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> To those of you who were on the Chat tonight as well as the "behind the scenes" conversation - I didnt intend to disappear. Sorry. I got an unexpected call from my new counterpart in HongKong. I'm in the process of transitioning 8 years of corporate knowledge to him, as well as many active projects requiring his immediate attention.... as he is assuming my responsibilities for all of AsiaPacific. Sorry - all you could know was that I disappeared. I didn't even have a chance to wish you all a wonderful Rally. Have a great weekend and we'll talk when you get back. I want to hear all the stories and  get a full review of the Birch Beer. Have Fun. Geeez - this place is gonna be quiet....


So where is the "chat"? Is this open to anyone or for select members?


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

z-family said:


> Yep...on the top off the screen next to the gallery button is the live chat button
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh! There it is!!








[/quote]

But wait!! The chat button does not display if you are logged on; only if you are not logged on. Is that normal?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Check your "Skin" setting at the botom left of your screen...IPB Default 2.1 will allow the Live Chat Button to show when you're logged in


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Check your "Skin" setting at the botom left of your screen...IPB Default 2.1 will allow the Live Chat Button to show when you're logged in


My little professorette!
Wolfie, I'm just so darned proud!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Check your "Skin" setting at the botom left of your screen...IPB Default 2.1 will allow the Live Chat Button to show when you're logged in


My little professorette!
Wolfie, I'm just so darned proud!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Doug, She REALLY doesn't need any more encouragement! This gratuitous ego stroking is only going to make things worse!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Check your "Skin" setting at the botom left of your screen...IPB Default 2.1 will allow the Live Chat Button to show when you're logged in


My little professorette!
Wolfie, I'm just so darned proud!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Doug, She REALLY doesn't need any more encouragement! This gratuitous ego stroking is only going to make things worse!!








[/quote]
HEY! Stay out of this, Brentwood Boy! I'll take those "gratuitous ego strokes" however I can get them! <Thanks, Professor. I've tried to learn my lessons well....







>


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> Check your "Skin" setting at the botom left of your screen...IPB Default 2.1 will allow the Live Chat Button to show when you're logged in


My little professorette!
Wolfie, I'm just so darned proud!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Doug, She REALLY doesn't need any more encouragement! This gratuitous ego stroking is only going to make things worse!!








[/quote]

As usual, you are absolutely correct, Eric!
It is times like this that I count on your cooler head, and more reasoned thought process to prevail.
Thank you my good friend! What would I do without you?

Oh... wait a minute... You didn't want any gratuitous ego stroking... sorry.
In that case....









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

